
Mark Guzdial's Amazon Blog: Being surprised by media computation Permalink - Anon84
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK21TULH19DR1MI
======
tezza
Before soundcards came out, all there was available (for PC) was the PC
Speaker.

Some games emerged that had digitized sounds/speech which played via the PC
speaker, with only CLICK and UNCLICK as options.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Seed_(computer_game)>

You too can have this effect on your home Linux computer::
<http://www.linuxlots.com/~dunne//lj.pc_speaker.html>

------
slmbrhrt
Guzdial seems to hint at applications to audio compression, but my mind turned
to speech synthesis and recognition. I'd like to maximize a handful of audio
clips of human voice and look for patterns.

